# Why Can't I have



## Coaster Brake (Feb 14, 2012)

Why can't I have nice things?
There I was, going on a short ride at night, I have to go up a hill, so I come up out of the saddle for the extra "oomph" and then,





There it went, my nice '35 stamped crank, clean in two.
What now?


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 14, 2012)

Musta been alot of extra umph. A new crank arm should be easy enough to replace, especially if the date stamp is not too important to you.


----------



## oempartsman (Feb 14, 2012)

*That sucks!*

Sorry to see that. You should also check your chain for bent & slightly kinked links. I had a similar thing happen, I was standing on the pedals kind of cranking on 'em when POP! One of the links snapped & I went down hard to the seat (ouch). I replaced the snapped link (skip tooth) & went out for another ride & POP! It happened again! It seems the first "snap" put a "curve" bend in the chain. I couldn't see it until I held the chain up by one end & let it dangle. I ended up replacing a total of 6 links before it was right. I was lucky enough to find a box of NOS Diamond links on feebay.

                  Good luck,  Pat


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 14, 2012)

Is that a indentation in the top bar from your testicles.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 14, 2012)

oempartsman said:


> Sorry to see that. You should also check your chain for bent & slightly kinked links. I had a similar thing happen, I was standing on the pedals kind of cranking on 'em when POP! One of the links snapped & I went down hard to the seat (ouch). I replaced the snapped link (skip tooth) & went out for another ride & POP! It happened again! It seems the first "snap" put a "curve" bend in the chain. I couldn't see it until I held the chain up by one end & let it dangle. I ended up replacing a total of 6 links before it was right. I was lucky enough to find a box of NOS Diamond links on feebay.
> 
> Good luck,  Pat




Yeah, I'll look out for that, It looks like my chainring is slightly bent as well, but I don't know if it was already like that or not..
I guess now I watch fleaBay for a similar crank.
Ugggg.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 14, 2012)

*Welp,*

It looks like there is one up for sale right now, 
Don't any of you guys go and outbid me.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2012)

...ouwww!!! Hope yer OK.....


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 14, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...ouwww!!! Hope yer OK.....




Yep, Fortunately I'm emerged unscathed, but it sure does kill me when I break stuff that is so old.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 14, 2012)

I have straightened chain rings with blocks of wood and a decent sized hammer before, as for the crank well you have a lot of oomph my friend. There had to be something up with that crank though to just snap. It's good to hear you made it out ok and managed to avoid the male dreaded top bar collision.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 15, 2012)

So in the meantime, I happen to know a master welder...
Could such a thing be welded back together and retain any level of integrity?


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Feb 15, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> Yep, Fortunately I'm emerged unscathed, but it sure does kill me when I break stuff that is so old.




Hey at least you were enjoying it when it happened.  It wasnt rusting into nothing sitting in a barn or a basement, or collecting dust on a shelf on the wall.  It was being used as it was intended!  NOW you can hang it on the wall as a trophy!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 15, 2012)

hatfulofhollow said:


> Hey at least you were enjoying it when it happened.  It wasnt rusting into nothing sitting in a barn or a basement, or collecting dust on a shelf on the wall.  It was being used as it was intended!  NOW you can hang it on the wall as a trophy!




That is a great way to think about it.
Thanks, I feel much better about it now.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 15, 2012)

*BROKEN CRank*

i had a schwinn in the 70's that was made in the sixties when the crank broke like that.
since schwinn guaranteed the bike for life, it was replaced free!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 15, 2012)

WES PINCHOT said:


> i had a schwinn in the 70's that was made in the sixties when the crank broke like that.
> since schwinn guaranteed the bike for life, it was replaced free!




You know, I thought about that..
But I just can't see schwinn honoring a 77 year old warranty claim.


----------



## oempartsman (Feb 15, 2012)

*Warranty...*



Coaster Brake said:


> You know, I thought about that..
> But I just can't see schwinn honoring a 77 year old warranty claim.




  But if they did, Your new crank would be stamped: "Made in Taiwan"


----------



## jpromo (Feb 15, 2012)

oempartsman said:


> But if they did, Your new crank would be stamped: "Made in Taiwan"




And it would snap without much oomph this time


----------



## partsguy (Feb 15, 2012)

This crank had to have an imperfection of SOME KIND. I mean, a solid steel tube doesn't break in half easily, so there has to be a reason for it.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 16, 2012)

Upon further inspection, it looked like it had been cracked for some time, like it was a bad casting or something.
But I took it to a professional welder I know and he stuck it back together straight 'n solid, and after I put it back together, I took my ~270lb self and torture tested it.
It didn't make any bad noises, didn't seem to have any flex, it seemed very solid in general, so I guess we will see how that goes.


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 16, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> That is a great way to think about it.
> Thanks, I feel much better about it now.




And, you can now sing a mean soprano in the choir!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm really surprised none of you warned me not to weld it, I'm  so used to people telling me not to weld things that it was kinda shocking.


----------



## oempartsman (Feb 16, 2012)

*Welding?*



Coaster Brake said:


> I'm really surprised none of you warned me not to weld it, I'm  so used to people telling me not to weld things that it was kinda shocking.




 Did ya' have a previous welding incident that resulted in a fire truck arriving?!  Sorry,had to say it. But really,why not weld it if possible? The frame is welded together and it is under great stress all the time You're on it. Saved a little money & time im my opinion.

                Pat


----------



## rlhender (Feb 16, 2012)

*Good deed from me to you*

Send me your address and I will send this one to you, I would hate to see you eat it again

Rick


----------

